# air ride for type 3, need info



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

My wife wants her type 3 low, but I figure we just get it dumped on air ride. Just looking for basic info on setups for the type 3 and who sells complete kits for her car. Looking at doing this by next spring. Or of anybody has a type 3 on bags would be great! TIA :beer:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

salteatervw said:


> My wife wants her type 3 low, but I figure we just get it dumped on air ride. Just looking for basic info on setups for the type 3 and who sells complete kits for her car. Looking at doing this by next spring. Or of anybody has a type 3 on bags would be great! TIA :beer:


god damn it alex, ive already told you!
:heart:

http://airkewld.com/


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

:facepalm: I don't knows you...


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

I've already looked at that site. They don't sell a complete kit though.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Although I think I'm getting my hopes up, I would be really pleased if you were talking about a type 3 aircooled. Just sayin'


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

salteatervw said:


> I've already looked at that site. They don't sell a complete kit though.


type 3s dont have a huge market. but from what ive read it should be super close to bolt on like the type1s

http://airkewld.com/support-forum/14/view/443/6/12/page-3


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

16v_HOR said:


> Although I think I'm getting my hopes up, I would be really pleased if you were talking about a type 3 aircooled. Just sayin'


Is there any other type 3s out there?  

I have been reading around and they say you would need to run a narrowed t1 front beam. To get even lower with bags.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

salteatervw said:


> Is there any other type 3s out there?
> 
> I have been reading around and they say you would need to run a narrowed t1 front beam. To get even lower with bags.


Nope, but I've heard people call watercooleds "type x" before, so I just wanted to make sure  My buddy was looking to bag his aircooled a while back, and he was going to run a narrowed type 1 beam as well.


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

16v_HOR said:


> Nope, but I've heard people call watercooleds "type x" before, so I just wanted to make sure  My buddy was looking to bag his aircooled a while back, and he was going to run a narrowed type 1 beam as well.


The one and only:








My wife's $200, 71 EFI type 3  

It sat in a field for 15yrs...it needs A LOT of work. But minimal rust :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

salteatervw said:


> But minimal rust :thumbup:


 That's all that matters. It does look very solid, can't wait to see it on the ground


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

salteatervw said:


> EFI


:banghead:


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

And my fav- here


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> And my fav- here


Ive seen you post up on the Samba about Air ride. :thumbup:

And your favorite, is my favorite too  The day we got it my friend posted that vid to my FB :BONER:


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

salteatervw said:


> Ive seen you post up on the Samba about Air ride. :thumbup:


Yeah.... I tend to float around a bit!


----------



## Ricanese3 (May 2, 2003)

Not sure if you seen this, hope it helps: Guys are located in Miami

http://www.awol.tv/episodes/1?episode=74


----------

